# Ford F150 Ecoboost vs Ram 1500 Ecodiesel



## NYLife (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning what do u guys think about the new pickups. Which one do u think would be the best for its buck and most fuel efficient . Thanks


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2014)

According to the numbers - the Ram is hands down the most fuel efficient.  That said, I have seen very favorable reviews of both trucks.  The one thing that seems consistent in most reviews is the ride of the Ram being superior, but at the loss of a little weight capacity.


----------



## CombatChris (Aug 20, 2014)

It's about time they put a small diesel (relative to the 250's and 2500's) into American trucks. Now we just need a nice I-4 diesel into the Rangers and S10's, etc. Something along the lines of 140hp, 230ftlbs - they should be at least as capable as the 2.0 TDIs that VW is putting out. This is progress.


----------



## jeffesonm (Aug 20, 2014)

I was in Turkey last year and drove a 4 door Ford Focus with 1.6L diesel and a 6 speed... it was awesome.  I've driven a 5 speed Nissan Maxima for 10+ years and would seriously consider the Focus if they ever started selling the diesel in the US.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 20, 2014)

CombatChris said:


> It's about time they put a small diesel (relative to the 250's and 2500's) into American trucks. Now we just need a nice I-4 diesel into the Rangers and S10's, etc. Something along the lines of 140hp, 230ftlbs - they should be at least as capable as the 2.0 TDIs that VW is putting out. This is progress.



It would be nice if you could still get a ranger / s10 / hilux compact truck in this country


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Aug 20, 2014)

In my opinion from a point of cost I'd stay with gas.  If the ecodiesel gets 5 or 6 MPG better on the highway, it also costs more as an option and diesel is way more expensive than regular gas these days.  The people it would probably be beneficial for are those who are regularly towing heavy boats or campers.  The gas MPG drops down pretty good when towing but I bet that diesel is pretty consistent loaded or unloaded.  My 2011 F150 with regular aspirated 360 HP V8 gets 21 on the highway unloaded.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> My 2011 F150 with regular aspirated 360 HP V8 gets 21 on the highway unloaded.



The Ram is reported to get close to 30.  That is quite a percentage difference and more than takes up for the increase in fuel costs.  I got no dog in this fight, just say'in.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

I just bought a 2014 ram 2500 with a Cummins cheaper than the 1500 with eco-diesel.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> I just bought a 2014 ram 2500 with a Cummins cheaper than the 1500 with eco-diesel.


 - I find this surprising.  The Cummins is a pretty pricey option.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> - I find this surprising.  The Cummins is a pretty pricey option


Price out a half ton and get back to me. I'll share my sticker and purchase price with you.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Price out a half ton and get back to me. I'll share my sticker and purchase price with you.



Not in the market, nor challenging your post.  Just a surprise that a larger truck/engine combo is cheaper.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

didn't take it as a challenge, but price them out. They must have "LAMBDA" or something!


----------



## mudr (Aug 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> Not in the market, nor challenging your post.  Just a surprise that a larger truck/engine combo is cheaper.



I will say this: We just put the order in for a new truck for my department at work.  The state contract has gone from Chevy to Ford, so we had to look at 150s and 250s.  The 250 with it's base engine (and standard 4wd, tow package, etc) was about a grand cheaper than the 150 (which would have required the upgraded engine from base, add in 4wd, add in the tow package, etc, to meet our needs).


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the eco diesel in dodge.
I am out of the half ton market since there are no more standard transmissions available.
I have been around diesels my entire life. The diesel is more than just a fuel saver in a fleet.
everyone says: "I would buy a half ton with a diesel" but we don't, based on many factors. so market rules again!
even VW has dropped there TDI price($3000) to compete with there gas models! Its the Market that dictates the price not the build!
a little research on the eco-diesel will reveal that you have been dooped again! paying too much for an import diesel that has been in production for years as a new diesel.
So if the 1500 had dana 44's and a 4bt cummins like they lead us to believe they may sell.
Nissan will get the Cummins. So we will see what really happens.
Mahindra has had a little PU for years. Not imported.
VW has the POLO. Not imported
and so on!
Check out the story of Clessie Cummins: a true American success story.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Diesel-Od...id=1408630870&sr=8-1&keywords=clessie+cummins


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> According to the numbers - the Ram is hands down the most fuel efficient.


I think its important that we all read the fine print on some of the claims the Marketing gurus are printing and speaking.
the ford f150 ecoboost is a turbocharged v6 gasoline truck.  the stated mileage on most radio adds I hear for the ram 1500 have a disclaimer at the end"based on 2wd eco diesel".
As with anything must compare apples to apples.
though real world experience advice is the best for long term ownership guys like me.

For giggles: mazda marketing SKYACTIV technology- ask a salesman or tech what that means.


----------



## skfire (Aug 21, 2014)

new eco screw fx4 51,000 sticker...
2 I know of....stall out in wet weather...
google it...
I was in the market for a truck..looked at all, got lucky on a 2010 clean raptor...very impressed so far...likes to drink, but it moves well off road and on
Scott


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 21, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> In my opinion from a point of cost I'd stay with gas.  If the ecodiesel gets 5 or 6 MPG better on the highway, it also costs more as an option and diesel is way more expensive than regular gas these days.  The people it would probably be beneficial for are those who are regularly towing heavy boats or campers.  The gas MPG drops down pretty good when towing but I bet that diesel is pretty consistent loaded or unloaded.  My 2011 F150 with regular aspirated 360 HP V8 gets 21 on the highway unloaded.



This is all true unless one is driving a lot of miles or towing a lot.  The more miles you drive the quicker the diesel pays for itself.

to the OP - IMO the build quality of Dodge is suspect, and don't expect Cummins-like performance out of the smaller super low emissions MB diesel.  JMHO.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> IMO the build quality of Dodge is suspect, and don't expect Cummins-like performance out of the smaller super low emissions MB diesel


FYI: Wikipedia-
On 11 February 2011, Fiat Powertrain Technologies and Penske Corporation had reached an agreement under which Fiat Powertrain would purchase Penske Corporation's fifty-percent stake in VM Motori S.p.A.[4][5]

Fiat Group Automobiles acquired the remaining 50% stake of VM Motori S.p.A. owned by General Motors,[6] on 28 October 2013.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> FYI: Wikipedia-
> On 11 February 2011, Fiat Powertrain Technologies and Penske Corporation had reached an agreement under which Fiat Powertrain would purchase Penske Corporation's fifty-percent stake in VM Motori S.p.A.[4][5]
> 
> Fiat Group Automobiles acquired the remaining 50% stake of VM Motori S.p.A. owned by General Motors,[6] on 28 October 2013.



Heh?

So it's powered by a Fiat diesel?

Even more reason to stick with the Ford


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Heh?


its a fiat not a MB.


----------



## sumpnz (Aug 21, 2014)

Not that I can afford a new truck anyway, but if I was in the market for one I'd go with the Ford.  They didn't participate in the bailouts, and the fed.gov didn't basically give them to Fiat.  So regardless of the fuel economy numbers I'm not buying Dodge again (recently sold a 2006 1500 Mega Cab since we needed a minivan). 

That said, if it was, say, Toyota vs Ford, then I'd be looking at total cost to own.  So that factors in purchase price, fuel economy, fuel cost per gallon, and expected maintenance/repair costs.  Then go with whichever is less, assuming ride quality/comfort and whatnot are reasonably similar.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Even more reason to stick with the Ford


just curious what Ford Diesel would you buy?

FYI:
The *Ford 4.4 TD* is a diesel engine developed and built by Ford Motor Company. It is based on the Lion V6 Diesel and has a power output of 330 hp (246 kW) and 516 lb·ft (700 N·m) of torque. As with the other AJDs, it has a Compacted Graphite Iron block that reduces weight while increasing engine block strength.

The 4.4L is built at Chihuahua Engine Plant in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico along with the 6.7L Ford Power Stroke Diesel engine available in Ford Super Duty trucks. While in development, the 4.4 TD was rumored to be for use in the Ford F-150, Ford Expedition, and as an entry level diesel option for the Super Duty. No such option ever became available with Ford citing the reason as being a low demand for a vehicle with a $6000–$8000 premium over its gasoline models. Current application of the 4.4L TD engine is the Land Rover Range Rover.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> just curious what Ford Diesel would you buy?



Isn't the "econoboost" a gas engine?  Or is ford using that designation for any/everything?

I'd rather have a Ford diesel built in Mexico than a Fiat diesel built anywhere


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Aug 21, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Isn't the "econoboost" a gas engine?  Or is ford using that designation for any/everything?


my point! so much to digest when purchasing things today its easy to be swayed by the marketing and sales of it all. Brand Loyalty is difficult in the world economy we live in. So many big corporations setting the price points for markets. And so many non compete clauses in the buyouts/mergers/handouts that muddy the waters.


----------



## hiker88 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Isn't the "econoboost" a gas engine?  Or is ford using that designation for any/everything?
> 
> I'd rather have a Ford diesel built in Mexico than a Fiat diesel built anywhere



When you are talking about the f150 eco boost option, that is a 3.6 v6 engine with twin turbo chargers.  I think ford is the only half ton truck that has gone this route.  There is a YouTube channel called "the fast lane truck" where they do some pretty good comparison videos.  They do a towing contest called the gauntlet where they tow dual axel trailer with a really large car on it up the Eisenhower highway in Washington state.  The section of road they use has about a7% grade and goes up pretty high in elevation.  The rule of the contest is that you have to go maintain 60 mph, or as close to it as you can get. The ford easily beat the other trucks (they take the most comparably equipped Chevy, Toyota and dodge).  The tundra with the 4.11 rear end came in second.  With the ford, the driver had to back off the throttle to stay at 60.  These where 2013 models I think, so things may have changed.  I believe the ford get's the best mileage when not towing, but it goes all to hell when those twin turbos spool up.

I'm in the truck market too, and I keep going back and forth.  Right now, I am leaning towards the old school grunt of a used three quarter ton as well.  With everyone driving half tons these days, it really seems to be pushing the prices up.


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 23, 2014)

I remember reading when the EcoDiesel came out the tow rating was ~9300 lbs compared to an Eco Boost 3.5L twin turbo having up to 11,300 configured correctly. I can tow 9300 with my '10 SCrew F150 with the ol' 5.4L. And I got these nice stickers to compliment my '10 XLT   The other flavors usually give me the one finger salute


----------



## skfire (Aug 23, 2014)

Personally did not like the ecoboost at all,  especially when it shuts down in the rain..and at 51K window sticker really????...so I was looking for a 5.4 or the coyote 5.0....

I will not buy dodge, or gm/chevy..for my reasons alone.

Then I came across this beast and so far it has way exceeded my expectations....have maxed loaded with freshly bucked black birch, went up nasty dirt roads and off road hills(where I live) and never even felt it...also towed a trailer full of red oak bucked logs(would not imply this is an every day towing rig..7,000gvwr...but it pulls like a r***d ape)....no problems...getting avg of 14.5mpg... 6.2L 411 hp, 434lb ft torque, off road Fox shocks, 12" clearance, 7" wider wheel base, skid plates etc..etc....

Was getting about same mpg with my 2002 5.4L fx4screw...with significantly less ease and loads...

It is comfortable as well and the off road setting function is flat out awesome, never even had to lock out the rear diff, or even go into 4wd . On paved road...smooth and FAST.

If u can get a real good deal on a CLEAN used on.,,well worth it..new are untouchable, unless u have duckies to spare, got mine with 56k miles...clean in/out/under/engine




Scott


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 24, 2014)

Raptors are sexy, nice rig Scott. I'd love to have a set of those wheels on my XLT


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Aug 24, 2014)

Jags said:


> The Ram is reported to get close to 30.  That is quite a percentage difference and more than takes up for the increase in fuel costs.  I got no dog in this fight, just say'in.



The advertised 30MPG I'm sure is on a 2WD short bed with gears so high the truck downshifts at the sight of a hill.  I'm just adding facts about my current experience - 4WD extended cab V8 with moderate gearing (3.55 I think) getting 21MPG on the highway.


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Sep 2, 2014)

Before anyone can recommend a truck, they should be asking how you intend to use it and how much you are willing to pay! Sooo...what are yo going to do with it and what's your budget? Hauling, towing, miles per year, type of miles (backroads/highway), etc. One truck may fit your application better than the others. Most likely, it doesn't matter.....people will recommend what they like, and you will buy what you like....for no particular reason, sometimes even for bad reasons, people like what they like! But maybe there is a particular need which will point you more toward one than another.....


----------



## NYLife (Sep 2, 2014)

Fiziksgeek said:


> Before anyone can recommend a truck, they should be asking how you intend to use it and how much you are willing to pay! Sooo...what are yo going to do with it and what's your budget? Hauling, towing, miles per year, type of miles (backroads/highway), etc. One truck may fit your application better than the others. Most likely, it doesn't matter.....people will recommend what they like, and you will buy what you like....for no particular reason, sometimes even for bad reasons, people like what they like! But maybe there is a particular need which will point you more toward one than another.....


I gonna be hauling nothing but wood. Mostly highway miles. Around 400 miles a week. I will do some back roads especially when I have to go pick up the wood from the woods. Budget is around $50k


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 2, 2014)

With a budget of $50k you can get a 2500 4wd with a cummins in a dodge.
I bought a regular cab 4wd 6 speed manual with Cummins. ac/pw/radio(Sirius)/installed rear sliding window/linexed bed/ cap will be in any day/has brake controller/receiver/jake brake.
I'm happy so far! I'm thinking resale will also be better than if I went Half ton. This is my first new one, but at least ten Cummins in the family. Many 7.3l, couple of duramax and many chevy old school 5.7l,6.2l,6.5L.
With your mileage I think the diesel option will pay for itself in mpg and maintenance savings and it will still be worth something at over 200,000 miles if you maintain it. If you need an automatic Transmission I would lean more toward a duramax with the Allison in the chevy/gmc. IMHO


----------



## Big papa (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't heard the story yet til now about ecoboost shutting down in the rain but own two of them run like a top for me in any weather my 2012 f150 in my opinion is beast I've towed hauled raced never fails has the most towing and payload in its class and it gets better mpg than any other truck I've owned and I've owned them all I like my ford so much may go into sales when I retire.


----------



## skfire (Sep 2, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Haven't heard the story yet til now about ecoboost shutting down in the rain but own two of them run like a top for me in any weather my 2012 f150 in my opinion is beast I've towed hauled raced never fails has the most towing and payload in its class and it gets better mpg than any other truck I've owned and I've owned them all I like my ford so much may go into sales when I retire.


 
here is one:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/05/16/ford-ecoboost-engine-problems/2168865/
run a search on google.
personally know of 2 in my area, both lose engine power in wet conditions..owners not happy.
glad yours is tops.
Scott


----------



## Big papa (Sep 2, 2014)

skfire said:


> here is one
> run a search on google.
> personally know of 2 in my area, both lose engine power in wet conditions..owners nit happy.
> glad your is tops.
> Scott


Yeah I've heard about this checked the bbb their were 400 people that were taking ford to court over this problem. Also decided to check chevy on the bbb and their were near 6000 people taking chevy to court over their well known and proven 5.3 liter so maybe ford will have to play some catsup in this area. Here check out this link may clear some of this up.http://www.torquenews.com/106/feds-drop-ford-f150-ecoboost-investigation. 525 complaints that nothing compared to the 500,000 they have sold to date


----------



## tsquini (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuel efficiency? It's like talking about who the tallest midget. If you are worried about fuel efficiency I would suggest not buying a truck.


----------



## bwise.157 (Sep 3, 2014)

A few years ago I compared a Hyundai Elantra to a VW Jetta TDI.  The Jetta was twice the price of the Elantra.   The Jetta would get around 50mpg. The Elantra 34mpg.   I would need to drive the Jetta over a million miles to make up that purchase price difference.  I have the spreadsheet somewhere,  if anyone wants to see it.   Not an apple to apple comparison,  but worth noting when comparing the extra cost of a diesel vs a gas engine.  I would love a diesel,  but it doesn't make financial sense if just for a commuter vehicle.


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 4, 2014)

tsquini said:


> Fuel efficiency? It's like talking about who the tallest midget. If you are worried about fuel efficiency I would suggest not buying a truck.



This makes no sense. Is it because it's called 'fuel efficiency' that you oppose it? What if we label it 'operating expenses'? If you don't have a truck, you need a truck, and all you're going to do is carry a bed full of furniture, a small to mid-sized boat, and don't care about 9k limitation to towing why shouldn't the cost to operate the vehicle as well as initial costs come into play?

Compare the 9k towing to something like say, an S10 with a 4.3L. Better mileage by a long shot as well as better performance.


----------



## Jags (Sep 4, 2014)

tsquini said:


> Fuel efficiency? It's like talking about who the tallest midget. If you are worried about fuel efficiency I would suggest not buying a truck.



There are those of us that use a truck as intended - as a truck/tow vehicle.  Why wouldn't fuel mileage count??  I have a heavy half dodge that might just scare 17 mpg if the stars were aligned properly.  Same truck getting close to 30? If its possible, why not?


----------



## rustynut (Sep 4, 2014)

Heard that the Canyon is to be receiving a diesel motor in the near future......no details
rn


----------



## RSNovi (Sep 4, 2014)

rustynut said:


> Heard that the Canyon is to be receiving a diesel motor in the near future......no details
> rn


 
I am keeping my eye on this.  I really like diesels.  Right now I have a MB GLK250 with a diesel and am getting average of 35 MPG in a small SUV.  This car replaced a similar size gas SUV which got about 24 MPG.  Yes, diesel is more, but typically no more than 15% more around here.


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 4, 2014)

Indeed, this is news to me. A nice 2.8L in a mid-size truck seems like a good ticket if it's getting 30mpg or better.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck pulling this trailer w the dodge it would b 1000lbs overloaded my ford is 1000lbs under its rating. No motor failure pulling 10,300 lbs over 30 miles up and down the hills in pa


----------



## skfire (Sep 5, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Good luck pulling this trailer w the dodge it would b 1000lbs overloaded my ford is 1000lbs under its rating. No motor failure pulling 10,300 lbs over 30 miles up and down the hills in pa


 
whereabouts in pa?


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 5, 2014)

RSNovi said:


> I am keeping my eye on this.  I really like diesels.  Right now I have a MB GLK250 with a diesel and am getting average of 35 MPG in a small SUV.  This car replaced a similar size gas SUV which got about 24 MPG.  Yes, diesel is more, but typically no more than 15% more around here.


Right now diesel here is 3.97 and reg unleaded is 3.39. I miss a lot of things about my old 04 King Ranch CC 6.0 diesel but that motor sure ain't one of them


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Sep 5, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Right now diesel here is 3.97 and reg unleaded is 3.39. I miss a lot of things about my old 04 King Ranch CC 6.0 diesel but that motor sure ain't one of them



Exactly my point.  Diesel always used to be cheaper than regular now it's higher than super.  In order to justify the upgrade option cost of the motor and the more expensive fuel you'd have to put on a lot of miles to see the savings.


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 5, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Good luck pulling this trailer w the dodge it would b 1000lbs overloaded my ford is 1000lbs under its rating. No motor failure pulling 10,300 lbs over 30 miles up and down the hills in pa




Well, that's your situation. If you had a 15k trailer the F150 wouldn't cover it. If you had a 35k trailer a Ram 3500 Diesel wouldn't cover it.

I don't think I've ever had to turn something down that my Dad's 1500 wouldn't tow. His 19ft boat, or a single axle load of mulch, or a u-haul trailer for some furniture.

If the argument is 'well mine can tow MORE, and see, I use it'.... so? An F250 will tow more than your EcoBost. A Chevy 2500 HD will tow more than that. A Ram 3500 Diesel will tow more than that. Does that mean we should all drive Ram HD 3500 Diesel dually's? 9k is a limitation. It's not best in class. Ok. If you're not going to hit it, why should it matter? If it does matter, get more truck.


----------



## skfire (Sep 5, 2014)

MINE'S ARE BIGGER AND TOW WAAAAAAAAY MORE....YES BOTH OF THEM....SO THERE....
...AND I GET 36 GALLONS TO THE MILE......SO THERE AGAIN....


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 5, 2014)

This thing can haul 4,615 CORDS of wood (oak).


----------



## Big papa (Sep 5, 2014)

Ur just jealous


----------



## Big papa (Sep 5, 2014)

I think that for the money reliability gas mileage and overall comfort ford f150's are untouchable as far as payload towing and all around home vehicle to get the job done if ur going into a 250 2500 class to me that's a business truck that has an out of this world price have fun maintencing them too


----------



## Big papa (Sep 5, 2014)

CombatChris said:


> Well, that's your situation. If you had a 15k trailer the F150 wouldn't cover it. If you had a 35k trailer a Ram 3500 Diesel wouldn't cover it.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had to turn something down that my Dad's 1500 wouldn't tow. His 19ft boat, or a single axle load of mulch, or a u-haul trailer for some furniture.
> 
> If the argument is 'well mine can tow MORE, and see, I use it'.... so? An F250 will tow more than your EcoBost. A Chevy 2500 HD will tow more than that. A Ram 3500 Diesel will tow more than that. Does that mean we should all drive Ram HD 3500 Diesel dually's? 9k is a limitation. It's not best in class. Ok. If you're not going to hit it, why should it matter? If it does matter, get more truck.


I'm not sure if u noticed but this post is about "ford f150 ecoboost or ram 1500 ecodiesel so that why I posted that and totally understand what you are saying. Oh and it's not about being able to tow it's about getting sued when ur over ur limits. Nice pictures though


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 6, 2014)

bwise.157 said:


> A few years ago I compared a Hyundai Elantra to a VW Jetta TDI.  The Jetta was twice the price of the Elantra.   The Jetta would get around 50mpg. The Elantra 34mpg.   I would need to drive the Jetta over a million miles to make up that purchase price difference.  I have the spreadsheet somewhere,  if anyone wants to see it.   Not an apple to apple comparison,  but worth noting when comparing the extra cost of a diesel vs a gas engine.  I would love a diesel,  but it doesn't make financial sense if just for a commuter vehicle.



To say this is "Not an apple to apple comparison" is a ridiculously huge understatement.  In fact, as a comparison it has no useful information at all.  You're not comparing diesel vs gas, you're comparing German vs Korean.  Or better yet, most expensive car in class vs least expensive car in class.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 6, 2014)

tsquini said:


> Fuel efficiency? It's like talking about who the tallest midget. If you are worried about fuel efficiency I would suggest not buying a truck.




The gas powered version of my truck (1999 dodge 3500 4x4) gets about 1/2 the mileage (8-10mpg) that I get with the diesel (17-19mpg).  Whether or not I drive enough to make up the difference in initial cost is another question.  Whether or not $5000 or so in fuel-pump related repairs I've paid for in the last 7 years were worth is an entirely different question.  But with a little better luck and knowledge, anyone driving more than 10,000 miles per year will do well to look long and hard at a diesel.


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2014)

Just curios why would a 250 or 2500 cost much more than a 150/1500  Especially when you are talking ecoboost or diesel in the smaller trucks?  We run a chevy 2500 for our work pickup and It is not expensive to maintain at all


----------



## Big papa (Sep 6, 2014)

Well if it's a diesel 2500 or 1500 fuel all parts ,cost to buy ,oil changes ,etc will be more expensive than it's gasoline counterpart and unless u r using the heak out of that diesel ur probly not going to get ur money's worth


----------



## bwise.157 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> To say this is "Not an apple to apple comparison" is a ridiculously huge understatement.  In fact, as a comparison it has no useful information at all.  You're not comparing diesel vs gas, you're comparing German vs Korean.  Or better yet, most expensive car in class vs least expensive car in class.


It is a gas vs diesel engine comparison.  A diesel is more expensive to buy,  but gets better mpg.  I can change the purchase price,  fuel costs and fuel efficiency of two vehicles and find that break even point in miles to drive.  I can do the same thing when comparing an F150 and an  EcoDiesel.   That is the relevant part!


----------



## bwise.157 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> The gas powered version of my truck (1999 dodge 3500 4x4) gets about 1/2 the mileage (8-10mpg) that I get with the diesel (17-19mpg).  Whether or not I drive enough to make up the difference in initial cost is another question.  Whether or not $5000 or so in fuel-pump related repairs I've paid for in the last 7 years were worth is an entirely different question.  But with a little better luck and knowledge, anyone driving more than 10,000 miles per year will do well to look long and hard at a diesel.


The spreadsheet I have that you said wasn't relevant would answer this question for you in about 2 minutes.


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2014)

Not a diesel but most 250/2500 are not diesels.  And yes a diesel will cost way more to maintain but it generally needs less maintenance.  But if you are towing or hauling heavy loads regularly it probably pays.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 6, 2014)

bwise.157 said:


> The spreadsheet I have that you said wasn't relevant would answer this question for you in about 2 minutes.



The relevance of your spread sheet is not the math but the initial presumptions.  Compare a gas powered Jetta to a diesel powered Jetta.  THAT would be relevant. Maybe someday the Koreans will import a diesel version.  Gas powered Hyundai vs diesel powered VW tell no one anything.


----------



## bwise.157 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> The relevance of your spread sheet is not the math but the initial presumptions.  Compare a gas powered Jetta to a diesel powered Jetta.  THAT would be relevant. Maybe someday the Koreans will import a diesel version.  Gas powered Hyundai vs diesel powered VW tell no one anything.


I am simply comparing purchase prices and fuel efficiency,  and at what point (i. e. How many miles need to be driven) would it make financial sense to purchase the more fuel efficient vehicle if it costs more.   Many people get hung up on fuel efficient vehicles and will spend a small fortune more for them.  What people fail to realize is the amount of miles you have to drive in the fuel efficient vehicle to make up the extra purchase price.


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> The relevance of your spread sheet is not the math but the initial presumptions. Compare a gas powered Jetta to a diesel powered Jetta. THAT would be relevant. Maybe someday the Koreans will import a diesel version. Gas powered Hyundai vs diesel powered VW tell no one anything.



I agree totally no comparison at all between the 2


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2014)

bwise.157 said:


> I am simply comparing purchase prices and fuel efficiency, and at what point (i. e. How many miles need to be driven) would it make financial sense to purchase the more fuel efficient vehicle if it costs more. Many people get hung up on fuel efficient vehicles and will spend a small fortune more for them. What people fail to realize is the amount of miles you have to drive in the fuel efficient vehicle to make up the extra purchase price.



I absolulty agree we have a gas jetta for that reason but there are also many more factors that go into it than fuel efficency.  But comparing a hundai and a vw is not a relevant comparison at all


----------



## Big papa (Sep 6, 2014)

What would u pay for new tires and brakes and air filter on a 250 over a 150 can't imagine it would b in the same price range as the 150


----------



## bholler (Sep 6, 2014)

air filter would be about the same tires will depend allot on the wheel size and what you want brakes would be a little more but they aren't that much more.  Really if they are both gas there is not a huge difference other than suspension and possibly axles and usually a bigger motor option but not always


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 8, 2014)

Maintenance is a factor if you are not a DIY person. The principals behind a diesel is proven. Just depends on a person needs and wants. I went diesel in my dodge but went with the GTI over the TDI. go figure. but the TDI is a marketed price, you will see prices drop this year as the gas jobs are competing on the MPGs.


----------



## HybridFyre (Sep 8, 2014)

Jutt77 said:


> This thing can haul 4,615 CORDS of wood (oak).



Is that wet or seasoned???


----------



## Big papa (Sep 8, 2014)

Still comparing ecoboost to ecodiesel to haul 6 tons of pellets w the ford it only takes two trips with the doge it would take 3 trips how's that for saving a ton of fuel pardon the expression. Therefore being able to tow or haul more saves fuel


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 9, 2014)

Big papa said:


> *Still comparing ecoboost to ecodiesel to haul 6 tons*



I missed that part of the OP's question in comparing the 2 trucks. If that's the case, then get the one with the higher tow rating. If you're not looking to tow more than 9k, it's a moot point. Unless you really want to be able to tow the same weight faster, in which case the higher HP of the EcoBoost will be what you're looking for.

Obviously the Diesel Ram gets better MPG than the Turbo Ford when empty- how's the mileage hit for each when towing? I imagine that, like the HD Diesel trucks, the hit when you're pulling something is not as large as when you're pulling with gas.

OP hasn't said how much he intends to haul so we don't know what his limitation is. Unless you've got a fully loaded double axle trailer, you're not going to hit your limit with the Dodge. On the flip coin, if you've got to pull 10k no if's ands or buts- then it's out of the question.

What say you, OP? What's the goal? What's the limitation?


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 9, 2014)

HybridFyre said:


> Is that wet or seasoned???


Seasoned.  A wet load may need the help of a 7.3l Powerstroke


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

NYLife said:


> Good morning what do u guys think about the new pickups. Which one do u think would be the best for its buck and most fuel efficient . Thanks



This was the OP.
for me the best long term value was the 2500 cummins.
Here it is getting cap installed.


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, look what I found.

"During testing, our judges were surprised by the qualitative and quantitative results when comparing the diesel V-6 with a typical gasoline-powered V-6 or V-8. Our testing represents the type of hard driving to which the toughest of owners will subject their trucks. We tow, we accelerate from a stop, we accelerate at highway speeds, we throw in some climbs for good measure, and we simulate a truck's best/worst days. When all was said and done, the EcoDiesel returned an observed 15 mpg at the test track, while the GM V-8s and the lone Toyota 1/2-ton V-8 were all in the single digits. The Sierra V-6 managed only 10 mpg. The Real MPG testing confirmed our findings, with the Ram towering over its 1/2-ton competition by at least 8 mpg city, 7 hwy. If you still doubt the advantages of the diesel engine, this might be more a spiritual than intellectual quandary.

Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear...r_trend_2014_truck_of_the_year/#ixzz3CqVxfCXa"


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't see anything in that article about the Ford eco-boost or did I miss it?


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 9, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I don't see anything in that article about the Ford eco-boost or did I miss it?



Quite correct. Here's what I've been able to find only in a short while and it's non-scientific to say the least.

http://www.ram1500diesel.com/forum/...boost-vs-ecodiesel-towing-mpg-comparison.html


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 9, 2014)

I belong to a Ford truck forum and what I hear over and over is when the EcoBoost hits 30k it sees a drastic improvement in fuel economy. However, that is an interesting read. Definitely worth looking into. What's the price for a similar equipped crew cab EcoBoost and EcoDiesel? In other words what's the premium for the Diesel engine? If you know, that is.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

I have driven similar diesels as far as horse power and torque dogs when loaded and I wouldn't go any where near 9000lbs with coil springs in the rear. Nice for the ride bad for heavy weight. What they have built is a Cadillac riding truck with a diesel getting decent gas mileage for a truck. Nice for taking family to the mall and hauling light weight but wouldn't try a 1600lb load in the bed with coil springs you'll be looking at the stars


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 9, 2014)

Good point big papa. I am intrigued by the link Combat Chris posted with the mileage differences. I would've never thought the ED would get that many more MPGs. I expected some but to me that seems pretty drastic


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

Well the forum we read that from was ram 1500 ecodiesel site. I think the mileage is a little off as well when Edmonds tested this ecodiesel for a month it averaged 22mpg mostly unloaded trips wich is about 2 mpg better than my ecoboost gets on a trip. It's all sale hype.


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 9, 2014)

I saw that and was thinking the same thing


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

My opinion is biased to ford I've tried the other trucks never owned a better truck than the ford less rust more miles all around more reliable I wouldn't touch that doge.


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 9, 2014)

I love my '10 F150 SCrew 5.4. Only has 38k on it as I run jobs when we are busy and get a company truck. We are a pretty good size company probably over 150 Ford trucks. The 08 F150 SCrew I have now has almost 219k on it and I drive it every day


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

I've never owned a doge that made it to 100,000 miles. Ive owned 6 ford trucks since 1979 everyone of them went well over 200,000 miles before any major issues including one that made it to 300,000


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

Before buying a truck I look at what others use and how they hold up comparing them all at 5,7,and ten years old lets say. I'm here to tell ya I've never seen any other truck or car for that matter rust as fast as a doge atleast where I live anyway.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

I have owned all brands. 2000 z71 250,000 miles 5.3l 46re good truck still runs and drives,99 expedition bought with bad trans put new trans in it 5.4l triton awesome ride gave it away no resale275,000miles, dodge half tons buy for $500 and swap parts to beat on. no resale value with automatics. 99 f250 plow truck 5.4L auto never take out of low range.,92 f250 plow truck 5.4l auto good truck but rotted frame,75 f250 highboy 360 4 speed,78 chevy 3/4 ton 350 4speed, 84 chevy 1 ton 454 4speed, 98 chevy 3/4 ton 6.5L diesel 300,000 miles

2wd trucks: 79 chevy 5.7 l diesel,  220,000 miles blew rod out block replaced with 350 gas and tricked out.

driven many for plowing and wreckers, 7.3L, 6.9L,power strokes, international 466, Detroit, cats, duramax, 6.2L

they all go the miles you just need to know what you expect out of them and what you are willing to pay for repairs, if you are a high mile person.

Now I won't buy a half ton until they put a standard transmission back in them. So this time my first new truck had to be 3/4 ton to get a standard.

in my family we have had many dodges in excess of 200,000 miles, fords and chevys too.

Truck Brand loyalty is old school. component loyalty is the new way.

If you research the dodge eco diesel you will be surprised who owns it and what trucks they may end up in!

Its like building a computer now: price points and chose the components.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

Big papa said:


> I'm here to tell ya I've never seen any other truck or car for that matter rust as fast as a doge atleast where I live anyway.


The fact is all brands rust! depends how you care for them. especially in the salt areas we live in!


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I see what I see do some homework check out all the brands during ur day out see wich ones have the most rust in your area. I'm on the road a lot so I see a lot. Let me know what ya find


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> I have owned all brands. 2000 z71 250,000 miles 5.3l 46re good truck still runs and drives,99 expedition bought with bad trans put new trans in it 5.4l triton awesome ride gave it away no resale275,000miles, dodge half tons buy for $500 and swap parts to beat on. no resale value with automatics. 99 f250 plow truck 5.4L auto never take out of low range.,92 f250 plow truck 5.4l auto good truck but rotted frame,75 f250 highboy 360 4 speed,78 chevy 3/4 ton 350 4speed, 84 chevy 1 ton 454 4speed, 98 chevy 3/4 ton 6.5L diesel 300,000 miles
> 
> 2wd trucks: 79 chevy 5.7 l diesel,  220,000 miles blew rod out block replaced with 350 gas and tricked out.
> 
> ...


Since I see u have owned a couple of trucks in ur time wich would you value the best


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

I hear yah! On the rust. the best thing we can do for any brand truck now is use fluid film and keep them oiled.
No one seems to want to undercoat their vehicles anymore because they buy into the rust warranty promise. better to undercoat!


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

I value my 75 ford f250 the best. But that one rusted away too! still got $ 2500 for it when I sold it.
restoring the one in my avater now.
loved my 78 chevy 3/4 ton with 4 speed.

The dodge half tons I buy now are just junkers that I buy for the kids to beat on. they are cheap no resale value.

I ran an 86 f350 wrecker with a 9' fisher plow with a 6.9l NA diesel for 300,000 miles and then replaced engine with a 7.3L NA ran another 100,000 plus then sold as cab and chassis to fire department for a brush truck. now it lives as a plow truck for a private guy in town. one awesome truck.
always wash after salt and when dry you oil it again.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> I value my 75 ford f250 the best. But that one rusted away too! still got $ 2500 for it when I sold it.
> restoring the one in my avater now.
> loved my 78 chevy 3/4 ton with 4 speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input I'm a little biased when it comes to trucks but hope we gave the original post some good insight to make an informed purchase


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I remember reading when the EcoDiesel came out the tow rating was ~9300 lbs compared to an Eco Boost 3.5L twin turbo having up to 11,300 configured correctly. I can tow 9300 with my '10 SCrew F150 with the ol' 5.4L. And I got these nice stickers to compliment my '10 XLT   The other flavors usually give me the one finger salute


Hey d8chumley where do I get my stickers for the fx4


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah the old timers in my area are ford loyal. They are not happy right now. one had to buy a automatic he never had one in his life, but he wanted a half ton for the ride. another still uses his 72 f250 for plowing and sanding, and is unhappy with his 7.3l f350 because it doesn't start in the cold.
Jury is still out on my new dodge, but if it rots ill put a flat bed on it and keep driving it. weld and patch my way to 20 years im sure. 3/4 ton and 1 tons are worth rebuilding at higher miles to get resale if that is a concern for you.
Love the cummins with a standard and jake brake!
I will restore a 4wd f350 and put a new cummins 12v in my next build. with a dump body.

my sons 2001 dodge 2500 is just starting to rust on rockers now and is at 190,000miles no major work yet. 22-28 mpgs. need to look at his starter this weekend, but that's cheap.
my brother just went round trip to Tennessee from ny in his 200,000 mile 2wd 2500 cummins towing a trailer at 10 over the speed limit. he averaged 25mpgs.

Love truck banter.
$3000- 6000 transmission replacements for the automatics are a scary thought for me.
But a duramax with an Allison is a good performer too. little pricey on the engine repairs if you get a bad one, but if kept stock usually good.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Yeah the old timers in my area are ford loyal. They are not happy right now. one had to buy a automatic he never had one in his life, but he wanted a half ton for the ride. another still uses his 72 f250 for plowing and sanding, and is unhappy with his 7.3l f350 because it doesn't start in the cold.
> Jury is still out on my new dodge, but if it rots ill put a flat bed on it and keep driving it. weld and patch my way to 20 years im sure. 3/4 ton and 1 tons are worth rebuilding at higher miles to get resale if that is a concern for you.
> Love the cummins with a standard and jake brake!
> I will restore a 4wd f350 and put a new cummins 12v in my next build. with a dump body.
> ...


Yeah the prob with standard transmission from what I've been told is hard to find parts and most transmission shops don't like working on them for this reason. And the dura max would definitely look at it if I was in the market for a diesel instead of the ecodiesel in same price range and is proven technology with lots more power and torque


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Yeah the prob with standard transmission from what I've been told is hard to find parts and most transmission shops don't like working on them for this reason


There are many shops out west that are not scared if you don't do your own work. they will ship a whole rebuild kit overnight no problem if you do. I have never had to rebuild any of my standards just a few clutches. rebuilt many shift towers on 1 ton chevy plow trucks due to the constant reverse abuse.(for customers)
The new autos are drivability problematic after a few hundred thousand miles. especially dodge auto trans.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 9, 2014)

I was just saying in general for maybe those having their trucks repaired for example a business not having time to fix themselves and having to take to a repair shop


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

Most parts stores are not stocking like they used too on all components. so resourcefulness is crucial so the bay and lift does not get tied up. you are correct most shops won't get into a rebuild on a transmission. R and R is more profitable and spreads the risk of comebacks.
2wd auto trans for a 2500 ram is $4500 before labor just as an example.
standards if needing a rebuild usually just bearing noise or chipped/warn gear, but still driveable.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Sep 10, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Well I see what I see do some homework check out all the brands during ur day out see wich ones have the most rust in your area. I'm on the road a lot so I see a lot. Let me know what ya find



I have nothing against any of the manufactures these days.  Performance is similar across the board, in my opinion the only true difference is looks.  But, it seems like any Dodge pickups I see that are more than 5 or 6 years old all have rusted fenders and bumpers.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 10, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> I have nothing against any of the manufactures these days.  Performance is similar across the board, in my opinion the only true difference is looks.  But, it seems like any Dodge pickups I see that are more than 5 or 6 years old all have rusted fenders and bumpers.


I agree that all perform well.
But all have their faults. ford and chevy have frame rot problems. rockers and cab corners go on all trucks eventually.

My new dodge has very thin bumpers, but they are steel. When they rot I will build new bumpers. best thing for all new bumpers is to take them off and paint and seal the back side of the bumper.
all vehicles are built and shipped to last only to outlive the warranty to maximize profit. One must be smarter than the average bear to extend the life beyond that at minimal costs.

At the new prices preventive maintenance should become the norm in a cost to own calculation.


----------



## jrm1504 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a 2014 Jeep AWD GC eco diesel and crested 18,000 miles yesterday.  I can get 30mpg...if I drive on the highway... not faster than 60mph....for the whole tank...which would be over 700 miles.  The fuel tank is 25gal.

That being said, most of my tanks have yield ago 24-26mpg with a decent amount of highway and city.  If it is heavier towards city driving it will be 22mpg.  I almost always go somewhere between 5-600 miles before refueling. 

Power is good.  At freeway speeds, when you want to pass, there is plenty of torque to get you going.  The German made ZF transmission is excellent; it can drop two gears at once.  

All in all, I like it.


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 10, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> What's the price for a similar equipped crew cab EcoBoost and EcoDiesel?



For some reason I could not build a Ram with the shorter bed, standard cab, EcoDiesel. So I had to go with the long bed.

Both have the lowest and cheapest trim package, the cheapest cab/bed configuration which allows for the engine selection, and the defaults selected when the engine is changed.

Ram: $28,890 net price
Ford: $27,420 net price

That's right off the manufacturer's web sites. So $1400 cheaper for the Ford EcoBoost.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 10, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Truck Brand loyalty is old school. component loyalty is the new way.
> 
> Its like building a computer now: price points and chose the components.



Well said, NE.  What do you think about the 5.0l Cummins that Nissan (and maybe Toyota) will be using?


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 10, 2014)

Jutt77 said:


> Well said, NE.  What do you think about the 5.0l Cummins that Nissan (and maybe Toyota) will be using?


Im pretty loyal to an inline diesel engine for durability and ease of repair.
here is the specs that are used in the motor home chassis.
http://cumminsengines.com/isv?#overview

Aluminum heads and compacted graphite iron (CGI) block are red flags for me on a diesel. but in time may turn out to be a real performer.
This was slated for the dodge half ton but with ram truck taking ownership they went for the vm motori as a price point engine, since they had that in the fiat stable. The economy had much to do with this as well.  Not a bad economic decision to stay in the price game with gasoline half tons,as pointed out earlier difference is like $1500 to get into the diesel option over the gas on a similar equipped truck.
RV reviews have much more real world experience with the newer cummins and the HPCR fuel system.

Clessie Cummins was a real success story had many hard times, but certainly wasn't shy to get his hands dirty and make his inventions and fabricating skills known.

FYI: http://www.cumminshighmileageclub.com/


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 12, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Hey d8chumley where do I get my stickers for the fx4


I got them on ebay and I'm trying to remember the name of the guy/store I got them. It escapes me right now, but I'll hit you back if I can find it


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 12, 2014)

Big papa, I found the seller I got them from, but it doesn't look like he has anything for sale currently. Heres the link to his ebay page, maybe contact him? http://www.ebay.com/usr/officialmarks
    I'm sure you could get them made if you have a graphics place near you, or contact one of the sticker sellers on ebay and show them what you want. Shouldn't be hard to make I'd guess


----------



## Halligan (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't be a guinea pig. Give Ram a solid model year to work out any bug's with this new engine.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 12, 2014)

Halligan said:


> Don't be a guinea pig. Give Ram a solid model year to work out any bug's with this new engine


I agree with your philosophy. I use the same on new technology also.  This engine has been around awhile, so the engine has history that can be researched. How its programed to operate in the ram with a dodge electronic auto transmission would be more of a reservation for me.


----------



## Halligan (Sep 13, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> I agree with your philosophy. I use the same on new technology also.  This engine has been around awhile, so the engine has history that can be researched. How its programed to operate in the ram with a dodge electronic auto transmission would be more of a reservation for me.



I have a friend who's interested in the Ecodiesel so out of curiosity I visited a website dedicated to the new Ecodiesel and many are complaining of check engine lights, and other issue's. Hence my give it a year theory.


----------



## D8Chumley (Sep 18, 2014)

I was talking to one of our subcontractors yesterday and his company truck is a new eco-diesel. I asked him about the mileage and he said he gets no better than 25-ish. I told him about that guy claiming to get in the mid 30s or whatever it was and he called BS on that. That's coming from a guy who puts a lot of miles a day on one


----------



## CombatChris (Sep 18, 2014)

When I drive I get, consistently, 3-5 mpg better than my wife in both of our vehicles. Driving habits matter.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 18, 2014)

CombatChris said:


> When I drive I get, consistently, 3-5 mpg better than my wife in both of our vehicles. Driving habits matter.


My son gets 18-22 mpg with his 2500 cummins. when I drive his truck its more like 25-28mpg based on dash read out.


----------



## MI wood guy (Sep 18, 2014)

i work in a dodge dealership and am a diesel and trans technician.we have sold to eco diesel 1/2 tons they are only available in bighorn pkgs at this time.both have been in for oil changes and according to evic display and customer responce is that they are getting 29-31 mpg on average.claims of 31-33 on highway driving.so far no problems with either 1 yet.vm diesels have been around for ever,the problems we will see and have seen since 07 will be emmisions related check engine lights.hard to keep epa diesels soot free especially with trucks people buy and only putt around and do lots of town driving.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 18, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Im pretty loyal to an inline diesel engine for durability and ease of repair.



I agree in principle, but in practice I assure you they are no cheaper to fix.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 18, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I agree in principle, but in practice I assure you they are no cheaper to fix.


My labor is free for me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 18, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> My labor is free for me.



Lift pumps and injector pumps, unfortunately, are not.  If those two go (they often go together) you're out $3500 just in parts.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 18, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Lift pumps and injector pumps, unfortunately, are not


True, but they are needed for every engine.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 18, 2014)

MI wood guy said:


> i work in a dodge dealership and am a diesel and trans technician.we have sold to eco diesel 1/2 tons they are only available in bighorn pkgs at this time.both have been in for oil changes and according to evic display and customer responce is that they are getting 29-31 mpg on average.claims of 31-33 on highway driving.so far no problems with either 1 yet.vm diesels have been around for ever,the problems we will see and have seen since 07 will be emmisions related check engine lights.hard to keep epa diesels soot free especially with trucks people buy and only putt around and do lots of town driving.


Not sure how the two ecodiesel trucks are getting that mileage when the Edmonds test reflected an average of 22 mpg after a 1 month test drive of the ecodiesel?


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 18, 2014)

Edmunds was once independent.  I think now they are slanted to the ones that finance them.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm a see it to believe it guy drove every diesel that was made except the brand spankin new ones and I gotta see thirty mpg or I'm surely not gonna believe it and that's where I stand.with out even a test drive I would b willing to put money that it won't average anywhere near 30 mpg


----------



## MI wood guy (Sep 18, 2014)

time will tell,and ive seen it on both of those dash displays,doesnt make it gospel but what i have to go off of at this time.


----------



## MI wood guy (Sep 18, 2014)

1 thing i can assure everyone of is that all diesel engines  produced today are capable of 20 + mpg and if the epa and goverment didnt de tune them so bad to meet emmisions standards we would see that kind of economy in all trucks.trucks with aftermarket tuners get great mileage.05-06 was almost a turning pt for the u.s to start using diesels as much as europe then fuel prices hiked and emmisions clamped down and killed our big diesel push.
in europe almost every chrysler,dodge,jeep vehicle has a diesel engine option.we were so close!


----------



## Big papa (Sep 18, 2014)

We all need clean air to breath so don't think the emission thing is going away. I just returned home from an 80 mile trip off work today my ecoboost averaged 21.2 mpg so the diesel gonna have to do better for me to buy one


----------



## MI wood guy (Sep 18, 2014)

that is for sure every yr emmisions will get more strict.just stating that this is reason for diesels getting less mpg.
21.2 is good for any truck.diesels arent for everyone,maint & repair is usually higher all the way around on a diesel.
i have no room to talk 21 yrs in a dodge dealership and i drive chevy pickups with gas engines,because of fuel economy and a smooth driving 1/2 ton truck.i average 17.6 in summer there is no gas engine dodge that comes close to that


----------



## Big papa (Sep 18, 2014)

Back and forth to work I average around 17 mpg on the highway best I've seen 22 wich is the best mileage I've ever got in any truck I've ever driven or owned and it's also the biggest heaviest truck I've ever owned figure that


----------



## MI wood guy (Sep 18, 2014)

However if i was in the market for a diesel i would get a 1999-2006 dodge with a 5.9l cummins.other then lift pumps/injection pumps these engines are bullet proof,have seen several with over 600,000 miles of course rest of truck was rebuilt around the engine but still very impressive and easy to work on.
i also work on sprinters with mercedes diesels,these have great longgevity but very expensive to repair /maintain


----------



## Big papa (Sep 18, 2014)

Here's the age old problem w diesel it gets great mileage loaded but unloaded not much different mileage the weight of the diesel motor is the problem none of the companies building diesels have been able to tackle this issue at a price the public would pay for.so higher cost of fuel and not really that much better mileage unloaded to offset the cost of owning a diesel.therefore if u r towing or hauling a lot buy a diesel it will save u money if not the gas model will save the most overall.


----------



## MI wood guy (Sep 18, 2014)

True and if u really dont need a diesel please dont buy 1!!
guys that dont work a diesel the way they are designed too are causing us technicians added grief.check engine lights and soot problems with egr & exhaust aftertreatment componants are ridiculous with grocery getter trucks,or the retired guy who pulls a 5th wheel twice a yr then drives to coffee shop every morning needs a gas truck !!
if your not hauling alot or driving alot of highway miles your not working a diesel the way they need to be.
amazing the looks people give u when u tell them get it out on the highway and run it hard!
common customer responce   "i dont want to beat on my truck".then let me drive it lol


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Sep 19, 2014)

MI wood guy said:


> time will tell,and ive seen it on both of those dash displays,doesnt make it gospel but what i have to go off of at this time.



Those dash displays can be deceiving unless it shows gallons used, time and mileage.  I can reset mine coasting down a hill on the highway and let off the gas and it shows 99 MPG.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 19, 2014)

"Actual Mileage will Vary"-Ha Ha Ha

just heard the ram commercial on the radio- "based on the 2wd Eco diesel" at the end of commercial


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Sep 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> "Actual Mileage will Vary"-Ha Ha Ha
> 
> just heard the ram commercial on the radio- "based on the 2wd Eco diesel" at the end of commercial



Exactly - like I said earlier, the stated MPG's are basically only achievable with trucks nobody would buy.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 21, 2014)

MI wood guy said:


> True and if u really dont need a diesel please dont buy 1!!
> guys that dont work a diesel the way they are designed too are causing us technicians added grief.check engine lights and soot problems with egr & exhaust aftertreatment componants are ridiculous with grocery getter trucks,or the retired guy who pulls a 5th wheel twice a yr then drives to coffee shop every morning needs a gas truck !!
> if your not hauling alot or driving alot of highway miles your not working a diesel the way they need to be.
> amazing the looks people give u when u tell them get it out on the highway and run it hard!
> common customer responce   "i dont want to beat on my truck".then let me drive it lol


Totally get your comment for trucks like mine, (2011 gmc duramax) I put almost 100 miles a day on her Mon - Fri, plow snow, pull a trailor *fire wood, and I have had problems with my emission's  (dealer replaced the def tank, heater pad, reprogrammed the computer) I still get rouge check engine lights every once in a while and I equate that to the truck not working hard enough, but what about the new jeep grand Cherokee diesels, those are specifically made to just drive in, not work right? They also have a def tank. Or did the technology improve?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 21, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Those dash displays can be deceiving unless it shows gallons used, time and mileage.  I can reset mine coasting down a hill on the highway and let off the gas and it shows 99 MPG.




You think you're not getting 99MPG at an idle going highway speed down a hill?


----------



## CombatChris (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a curious thought. I think to myself...

'Self, what was the legendary 7.3L rated at?' followed by 'And how much was it rated to tow?'

So I looked it up!







This is not to take away from the Ecoboost's impressive numbers. Not at all. What this does is gives us a little bit of historic perspective. The 1995 F250 with a 235hp 425tq can tow 10k. The new 1500 ecodiesel @ 240hp 420twq is only so slightly behind with ~9700 iirc.  Again, this does not take away from the impressive +11k from the Ecoboost, but it gives it the perspective of how much that really is and how far all the manufacturers have come.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 21, 2014)

I would love to go for a ride with the guy that straps 9700lbs to the back of that new doge looking at the sky with about 850lbs of tonge weight and trying to pull a hill with 240 horses at the speed limit it would be fun to watch


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 21, 2014)

Big papa said:


> I would love to go for a ride with the guy that straps 9700lbs to the back of that new doge looking at the sky with about 850lbs of tonge weight and trying to pull a hill with 240 horses at the speed limit it would be fun to watch


 
I'm guessing the real fun would start on the return trip down hill. . .


----------

